

Space Tourism Isn’t Worth Dying For - superfx
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/virgin-galactic-boondoggle/?mbid=social_twitter

======
tlb
You could have said the same thing about early airline travel: how awful that
pilots should die so rich jet-setters can get to Europe quicker.

History proved that airline travel is pretty worthwhile for connecting the
world. I think it's too early to dismiss the impact of eventual mass market
space planes.

------
barisser
The author is projecting his preferences onto others as if they were
objectively obvious. It is a very arrogant thing to do. Let the dreamers
dream. Ridiculing their aspirations in a moment of tragedy smacks of
Schadenfreude.

------
duckingtest
Test pilots are not Adam Roger's property. He doesn't have any right to decree
whether it's acceptable or too dangerous to do. Nobody is forcing anyone to
become a test pilot.

What a disgusting, totalitarian mindset.

